# Motorguide Digital Trolling Motor Problems



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got a Motorguide 55lb saltwater digital trolling motor that I purchased brand new in July 2009. It has been used very little (I travel a lot with work). The circuit board fried, under warranty, last summer after it was used twice. It was fixed by Fox's trolling motors, no questions asked. This summer on my third trip out it fried again. Vernon, at Fox's trolling motors, knew what it was when I walked in. I was told that if it was run over 3/4 thrust it would burn boards up, religiously. 

I didn't know if anyone else has run into this problem or may have a solution. This is the first time I've had a problem with a motorguide that was this serious. Considering I don't use it much and it's only pushing a 16 foot aluminum boat I was surprised it couldn't handle what I dished out.


Thanks
Matt


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*I've had somewhat the same problem with mine since I bought it. The only time I do run it on high is if I come up on someone fishing as I'm fishing down the shoreline, I'll kick it up on high just to hurry out and around the fisherman as not to disturb him. But 95% of the time it will just kick off. It's a shame when you pay $400 for something that will not work 100% for you at least for one year after you purchase it!! Guess they just don't make things like they used to.*


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

After talking with motorguide and the repairshop it looks like I may get a replacement. I'm still waiting on the final word. The motor fried another board when they replaced it and it's shutting off within the manufacturer's tollerances on amp draw. 

Motorguide has been fairly easy to deal with but I'd avoid the varimax line of trolling motors until they get this resolved.


----------

